# How old do Russian dwarf hamster live??



## Michele145k (Jul 1, 2020)

Hi, can anyone answer, my daughter got a hamster February 2018, chewy his name at the time it was 8 weeks old So my calculations is he’s around 2 years 7 months old, he’s still lively a great wee hamster, I have googled and it’s says around 2 years they live, any answers???


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

A well bred hamster can live 2-3 years. Some documented to live until 4. 
It literally depends on genetics and such. 
In total I've had 5 hamsters. So just to give you an idea.
Lilith, Syrian, 2+ years (she was a rescue so the youngest she could've been was 2yrs)
Athena, Syrian, 1 year (again a rescue so age is a guess)
Hammy, Syrian, 4 years. Got from a breeder.

My two current hamsters
Nikolai, roborovski, ~1 year at the moment
Ghost, Syrian, ~1 year at the moment

Both are rescues so age is a guess

As you can see it varies quite a bit.

Signs of slowing down, sleeping more eating a bit less are common amongst older hamsters. Also gradual thinning of the coat is normal. 

Hopefully that helps.


----------



## Michele145k (Jul 1, 2020)

Thank you and this does help, he’s starting to lose his fur from his belly and I noticed what I thought was an infections or something more sinister, a hole like blister on his tummy

I have now found out through another hamster forum this is the scent gland which I never knew hamsters had, I have researched this now.

he’s a happy, lovely wee hamster who eats And drinks well.

thank you again for giving me your reply I greatly appreciate


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

No problem 

Yes all dwarf species have a scent gland on their tummy. Syrian hamsters have them on their hips


----------

